# IRC - "Torchwood" [Tri-Stat DX]



## Funksaw (May 19, 2006)

http://www.angelfire.com/planet/torchwood/

Tri-Stat Dx, d6 conspiracy game in an action adventure motif.  Buffy/Angel humor - horror monsters + science fiction monsters + British = Torchwood.  

See website for details.  

Tri-Stat DX is not a d20 system, however, it is downloadable as a free PDF and I can help you with character creation - it is a simple system.


----------



## TresGeek (Jun 9, 2006)

When and where (which network) is this game being played?


----------

